# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  uiterlijk na amputaties

## Eva S

Ik heb een vraag. Zoals ik eerder noemde in mijn voorsteltopic heb ik een drievoudige amputatie van (groot deel van) mijn ledematen ondergaan. Sinds de operatie ben ik van 63 kg naar 97 kg gegaan. daar komt bij dat ik qua lichaamsvolume, door die amputaties natuurijk ook volume kwijt ben en dus is het relatief nog meer wat ik ben aangekomen. 
nu heb ik even andere prioriteiten gehad dan mijn gewicht het afgelopen half jaar (revalidatie, herstel ziekte, acceptatieproces) en besef ik nu pas hoe ver ik het heb laten komen. Het kon me even niets meer schelen omdat ik al zo beperkt ben door die amputaties. Alleen merk ik nu dat ik door het overgewicht nog beperkter ben dan dat ik al was. 
Ik vraag me af hoe ik het beste kan sporten. Ik kan qua bewegen vrij weinig en protheses zijn voor mij geen optie. Ik kan erg slecht wennen aan de rolstoel waar ik nu tot veroordeeld ben en ik schaam me erg op straat. Het kost me al veel moeite om een klein boodschapje te doen met de rolstoel en het liefst blijf ik binnen. via het revalidatiecentrum adviseren ze wel te bewegen en op eten te letten maar omdat ik adhd heb en nu mijn energi niet kwijt kan is het erg moeilijk om minder te snoepen. 
Ik wil ook graag op zoek naar een relatie en wil me niet laten tegen houden door mijn handicap. Ik heb me al ingeschreven op diverse datingsites maar krijg geen enkele reactie. 
door de veranderingen van mijn lichaam passen mijn kleding niet meer en weet ik niet hoe ik me leuk kan kleden. Wat kan ik bijvoorbeeld dragen zodat ik slanker lijk of mijn vormen wat minder worden geaccentueerd? Ook ben ik door de amputatie ruim een halvee meter kleiner dan eerst. Hoe lijk ik langer en dus wellicht aantrekkelijker voor mannen?
Of zouden mijn kansen met dit uiterlijk echt verkeken zijn? Ik heb geen idee wat ik kan verwachten. hier nog een fototje van mij.

----------


## Robin82

Hoi Eva,

Echt verschrikkelijk wat je overkomen is.
Maar je kansen op een relatie zijn echt niet verkeken door je nieuwe lichaam, ik vind je bijvoorbeeld erg mooi en aantrekkelijk! 

Dus als je meer wilt weten stuur me maar een berichtje, ik wacht in spanning af ;-)

----------

